# Fcg Motors



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

what motors can be used on a fcg


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scaryman579, try searching the forums here first. You'll probably find the answer yourself.
If you can't find the answer here, then try









After you have done some research, THEN come and ask your questions.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Scaryman,

Here is a FCG motor:

http://www.monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/fcg-motor/prod_90.html

These are low RPM 120VAC motors so be careful hooking them up, they will give you a nasty shock (possibly fatal) as compared to the 12VDC 50ma motors we have been discussing in the other thread.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rotisserie motors work okay, too. The advantage to these are that they already come with a hook-up for a cord.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

how do i mount the motor and does anybody have a link for the fcg ghost like how to build on


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

scaryman579 said:


> how do i mount the motor and does anybody have a link for the fcg ghost like how to build on


Here you go.

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/fcghost1.html

The quintessential FCG...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...or the ultimate cheap. http://www.rontye.com/Projects/Easy_FCG/index.htm


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

how fast does a rotisserie motor go and does somebody have a video of a fcg going on a rotisserie motor


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've used a rotisserie motor and I find it ok, but too slow IMO. I would suggest using a wiper motor if you want to save money. You would need a speed control though.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

yes but i just got one today


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.kickthefog.com/fcg_guild3.htm


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Terbo, I used Hauntiholik's suggestion on the 5rpm mirror ball motor. It works fantastic (thanks H!!!) I ran the motor for 4 days straight (about 2 hours each day) with no problems at all. Ebay has the motors for less than 10 bucks. I used 1/2" aluminum stock with the u-bolt and a little epoxy to connect the linkage to the motor. 1 project down, several thousand to go... Also the motor is whisper quiet.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm so glad it worked for you MB!


----------

